# Liquid Ferts Or Dry Ferts



## M_J_G (Mar 25, 2007)

which should i use dry or liquid and with liquid ferts do i also mix with my water when is time to feed them or . . . what i know i did some reading about how 2 use them but like i know that is what is called npk i know what those are and how n is good for veggie stage and p or k is good for flowering is their a fert that can i get all that in one for veggie stages an flowering or do i have to get 2 seprate ferts i know also 20-20-20 is good for veggie as i read up on an for flowering 10-30-10 is good so does that mean i have to get 2 diffrent ferts for each stage

info pulled from http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Food-And-Nutrients-For-The-Marijuana-Plant.html
and in the forums thanks in advanced


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Secondary foods that the marijuana plants need are calcium, sulphur, and magnesium. These foods ensure that plant photosynthesis is maintained, allowing strong growth and good development.

The trace minerals a plant needs are boron, copper, molybdenum, zinc, iron and manganese. The marijuana plant takes up a minimal amount of these elements, but they are essential to the overall well-being of the plant. 

does those other resources included in the ferts for veggie stage and flowering stage  ???


----------



## Brouli (Mar 25, 2007)

personally i think tha liquid is the best


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 25, 2007)

Well...outdoor?  Honestly, I would look into things like steer, chicken manure...earthworm castings, kelp meal, lime...from your local nursery.

Even easier way would be to pick up a few bags and mix them...mushroom compost, humus, potting soil, planting soil, topsoil, perlite.  Let me know what you can get and I can help you with a mix if you like.

Most liquid ferts are expensive, and based on hydro, and indoor container growing.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 25, 2007)

like usualy E-man is right 
 my opinion is based on my expirience and im a hydro grower , so if you going soil or out door just ask E-man for help and i know for fact that KingBud is a outdoor grower so is Hick i belive not sure on that .


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 26, 2007)

ighty thx ill look into those things later when i start my growth but thx so its not good to use ferts on outdoor growth i should use those things u listed correct ?


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 26, 2007)

M_J_G said:
			
		

> ighty thx ill look into those things later when i start my growth but thx so its not good to use ferts on outdoor growth i should use those things u listed correct ?


 
Almost anything will work...it is just that most ferts are based on indoor containers and such...these work excellent but cost alot.  I grow indoor and use mostly boxed dry ferts, but only because manure and such can increase problems indoor.

Growing outdoor has many advantages...one of the greatest is the fact that you can use nearly anything you want...even native soil in some places.  A bag each of humus, planting mix, manure, perlite and a box of lime might cost $25 total, and is really all you need outdoor.  $25 won't go very far in liquid ferts.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 26, 2007)

i like to use natural ferts like chicken/cow manure like e-man said i would rather go with dry ferts over liquid ferts because liquid ferts are expencive and easly can burn you plants if used in correctly i usually mix a cup of dry ferts in with a 5 gallon bucket of dirt at the begin of the grow then in a month or so when the plants are big enought to handle ferts i will mix about a quarter of a cup of ferts in to the to of the soil ever 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah i think i will go with the natural sources and i can purchase these at like walmart or a garden store correct ( the natural resources that is) can i juss use one of the manures correct ?? thats what i want to use for the fert and will the manure work during both stages of growth such as veggie and flowering correct i dont want to use anything else ill just use cow manure or chicken . . . 

humus, planting mix, manure, perlite << do i need ah bag of all that for my outdoor growth or can i just use manure and mix with my potting soil ?? thanks you guys yall are a very excellent help to me


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 26, 2007)

ill just buy some soil from fox farm that has the natural resources in it already but thx ive learned sum new shiiii thx


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 26, 2007)

or any soil that has natural sources so i dont have 2 use those messy ferts the soil will do the feeding


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm basically just going to put the response to your pm here also, so all can see.:aok:

To grow outdoor unattended, I would probably veg a month or 2 indoor in FF 'ocean forest'.  When you transplant to flower, just add a bag of the red FF 'planting mix', or some earthworm casings, guano, lime etc...

Fat girls for sure:ccc:


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 26, 2007)

oh ok i see what u saying once out of the veggie stage add the planting mix in the potting soil for flowering stage 2 begin when the right time is here ?? will i disturb the roots an stuff or do i juss put the planting mix on top the soil and let it sink in or is u talkin about the transplanting process dealing with removing the plant and all that i just wanna hearr u clear lol u kno im a wonderous guy thx though bro


----------

